# Parts in dishwasher?



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Hi everybody,

giving different machine and grinder parts a thorough clean every now and then is a necessity. Somtimes it requires disassembly and may take a while, using soft cloth or a toothbrush and different cleansing fluids (descaling agents, fat solvents, etc.) meant to be used with your coffee equipment.

Somehow it took me years to ask myself (and now you folks), whether I could also put the likes of portafilter holders, baskets, shower screens, drip trays, grinder burrs, chutes... into the dishwasher, as well? I mean, of course, as long as they are non-aluminium parts...

Anything wrong with that?

Your experience?

Thanks!

Hasi


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I wouldn't put burrs anywhere near a dishwasher for the same reason good knives shouldn't go in there. Hot salty water and sharp edges are not a good combo


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks mate!

Good point - totally makes sense...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Also the aggressive cleaners will not do any favors to the stainless components. (drip tray) Baskets should be OK.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I wouldn't put anything coffee related in there







(except for cups)

puly/rinza/citric acid soak and hard bristle brush is my friend


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Also the aggressive cleaners will not do any favors to the stainless components. (drip tray) Baskets should be OK.


But baskets are SS as well... what's the difference to drip trays then? Different grades?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I wouldn't put anything coffee related in there  (except for cups)
> 
> puly/rinza/citric acid soak and hard bristle brush is my friend


Yea that's roughly what I'm currently doing 

Thoughts behind my question:

Espresso machine cleaners have to be about as aggressive as other food-save detergents, because they need to solve (or at least loosen) sticky coffee oil stains in no time.

Materials used in espresso machine parts are mosty equal to cutlery and kitchenware - SS, chromed, different types of plastics, even silver-plated (eg. cupping spoons). I put those in the dishwasher, then cook and eat or cup with/from them as well.

We rather underdose dishwasher agents (alkaline type - as in espresso cleaning tabs) and also never had problems with corrosion or other surface deterioration.

We don't put them good kitchen knives in as I grew up being told it may affect blades through pitting corrosion. Happens on a very small scale but apparently gets worse upon sharpening as larger chunks may get ripped out. To be honest, I don't know whether this is even true for all sorts of blades materials (for I have never tested...) but ok.

So no burrs in dishwasher - but the rest? Really?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I read somewhere couple of years ago to avoid using dishes detergent on coffee gear, the reasoning was that small residues will eat on the aroma bits when making coffee or something like that, second reason was to avoid anything perfumed


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I read somewhere couple of years ago to avoid using dishes detergent on coffee gear, the reasoning was that small residues will eat on the aroma bits when making coffee or something like that, second reason was to avoid anything perfumed


Thanks mate, that sounds somewhat logical.

One thing most agents (including specialised stuff like Puly among others) contain is compounds that especially bind to metals forming protective coats (eg. against pitting). As coffee grounds are abrasive you'll drink that along (and therefore renew coating during next round of cleaning) - dunno about possible taste alteration though...


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

well i never used anything else on the Silvia when I had her or the rest of my stuff so can't compare..but there is most likely a good reason behind the advice to pull and sink the first shot after chemical cleaning


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Hasi said:


> But baskets are SS as well... what's the difference to drip trays then? Different grades?


I was thinking more about polished / visual components


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

I put my drip tray in the dishwasher no drama.

Everything else just gets soaked in coffee cleaner and scrubbed.


----------

